# Zipper Complete Now No Sound



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

I have completed the zipper and was successful! only problem is now I have no sound or should I say it cuts in and out. I have a SD-DVR40 with a Seagate 250GB Drive any ideas what is wrong or what I am missing?
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nothing
The zipper does NOTHING that would cause this.
Corrupt image perhaps?
Loose cable?


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

Nothing looks like it is loose, and I am downloading the image again from PTV. Is there anything special that I need to before I rezipper the drives? or can I just zipper them and install the new image and follow the rest of the instructions.?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope just follow the directions start to finish and it should be fine.


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for all your help it is greatly appreciated


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

Would this kind of problem result from burning the image in ISO instead of Joliet?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no
honestly it HAS to be hardware related.
Are you using the Dolby Digital Output?


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

in the audio settings or the physical connections? I only have the coax cable connected to the TV and no RCA cables. The picture is fine but I have noticed that everything is slow when I am in the Now Playing or any other menu. I just reburned all of the CD's in Joliet mode and I noticed that I did not burn the Tools Disk in Joliet but instead I did it in ISO. I will try and rezipper the drives tonight when I get home.
Thanks


----------

